# Submersible Pump



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Was asked to piggyback 3 phase 480 off the load side of a motor disconnect, to power a submersible pump. Anyone know any weird code violations I must look out for? Lol. I said spend the extra and run new feeder....


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Several, are the lugs rated for 2 wires, does the pump have overloads, if not it needs them, you can't share them with the other motor


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya I already explained the overload setup, I can say I don't mess with dual motor scenarios much.. I appreciate the feedback and it confirms my suggestion to skip the retro and install a new run...

Thanks


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Peewee0413 said:


> Was asked to piggyback 3 phase 480 off the load side of a motor disconnect, to power a submersible pump. Anyone know any weird code violations I must look out for? Lol. I said spend the extra and run new feeder....


Submersible pump may also have a built-in moisture detector thingie to detect for seal failure; it may also have some leads for on-board thermal unit, may also have other crap yet. Double check what all conductors/cables are coming out of the motor.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Nobody purchased anything. I stomped on the piggyback. Gonna give them the list of material to run a new circuit.( have to purchase 75 pumps) that's why they wanted to hack with the piggyback.


----------

